# Backback or wheeled bag



## icer (Dec 11, 2006)

A question for those who have friends/relations who have travelled to south east asia.

Youngest daughter is taking a 4 month trip solo to south east asia via New Zealand and I think ending up in Japan.
Will be staying in youth hostals or the like, and basically arranging onward travel on an ad hoc basis.

She favours a wheeled bag, but I am not sure. 
Knowing her like I do ( I Think ) she will fill it up, but won't be able to carry it up any stairs!

SO,,, fire away!!

Note to Contributers, only personal facts (FACTS) not I met someone down the pub the other day who knew someone that once met Elvis.

Ian


----------



## TeamRienza (Sep 21, 2010)

Both my daughters and my son have spent a year or more in Australia. One also visited S.E Asia for a couple of months. All took large 50 litre type backpacks with compartments. One of the daughters said that there are loads of suitcases to be had in charity shops. Most of these nowadays seem to have wheels of some sort. So she may be able to change to a suitcase if she prefers.

We also have a sister in law and husband aged 60 who travel extensively (Asia, China, Australia, N.Z, South America as well as loads of European city breaks etc. They always use rucksacks. Much more versatile.

Davy


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

We've done a lot of this in our time (though I've done none since we got the van) and I'd go for backpack every time, and for security one of those metal net mesh things to go over it and a bike chain type thing to secure it to seats for when you sleep on trains.

There's not a lot that can go wrong with a backpack. It's very stable on your back and easy to spread the load there and without dragging one arm out of your socket. With a case, they get thrown around and battered, and if the wheels fail in some way you are lugging a very heavy item about. 

I went to London this weekend and took a case and boy was it hard work getting it through the underground stations, few of which had escalators!

Good luck to her on her trip. It's fabulous to be able to do it.

Lesley


----------



## TeamRienza (Sep 21, 2010)

A furthe tip from the sister in law regarding Vietnam, Cambodia, Loas and Thailand. Have a supply of US dollars available as a universal currency. 

Look at the foreign office travel website regarding visa requirements. Politics dictate wether you can travel easily from one country to another and how long you can stay in certain countries without additional visas.

Try and obtain visas where possible before travel as applying at the borders can be up to 4 hours and being refused because the application does not 'suit' the officials. Language problems can leave you without an explanation and you are at the back of the queue again.

Davy


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

icer said:


> A question for those who have friends/relations who have travelled to south east asia.
> 
> Youngest daughter is taking a 4 month trip solo to south east asia via New Zealand and I think ending up in Japan.
> Will be staying in youth hostals or the like, and basically arranging onward travel on an ad hoc basis.
> ...


Justgiveup

She will do what she will do

And she will learn from her experience

Never will she learn from yours 
Sandra


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Another vote for a backpack, son and girlfriend used those, has she thought of a backpack with wheels?


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

What you do

And here speaks the voice of experiencet>

You briefly offer advice 

Sit back whilst they ignore it 

And put a bit of money aside for the day 

When whatever they thought was ideal

Collapsed

Be it jeans, rucksacks, cases , love life ,whatever >

Just make sure you have a bank account no you can transfer to

And sit back smugly knowing you were right all along

Just don't tell them you were right :grin2:

Some things are best left unsaid0

Sandra


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

A wheelie bag is absolutely not the thing to use unless she has a physical reason not to carry a rucksack or is planning a "sedate" trip. My four children have all done extensive backpacking trips throughout Asia, South America and Australia and a wheelie bag would have been a disaster for them. 

I also travel frequently on both longhaul and shorthaul trips and gave up a wheelie bag some years ago for a rucksack - far far better!


----------



## Solwaybuggier (Mar 4, 2008)

We did 10 weeks as middle-aged (optimistic!) backpackers in Vietnam 4-5 years ago and found Berghaus rucksacks worked well. Main packs were 55 & 60 litres, I think, with small zip-on day sacks. They also had zipped flaps to enclose the rucksack straps - less to catch on when flying.


----------



## holeshole (Mar 20, 2010)

I know nothing about rucksacks/suitcases to give sensible advice but purely by chance this link http://wolffepack.com/ appeared on my facebook page and I thought it was a good idea - probably too small though for your daughter's needs.

Alan


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

Perhaps the clue is in the name 'backpacking'


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Some alternatives ideas

I think I have seen some backpacks with wheels - maybe detachable - strap on top of backpack is the pulling handle.

She could take a backpack with a lightweight(aluminium) collapsible trolley packed inside for hard-surface use.

The backpack can be used almost empty for day hiking

Tha backpack is liable to crushing when loaded onto aircraft, so should not contain damageable items, wheras a hard suitcase is more resistant.

Geoff


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

They are young

Resilient 

It's not a worry

Mine have travelled the world, backpack on back 

More recently my grandchild has been inter railing around Europe complete with back pack 

Although how she managed is beyond me :surprise:

Home, living with me 

She can't even manage to keep her bedroom straight 

Her washing , don't go there 

I'll help you grandma, but not today , I'm really busy 

And when Imnot 

Im recovering:grin2:

Me I'm not recovering 

With two of then living here , he can't get up, is a light around the house.......not 

And the hound from hell is no help at all

Sandra


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

aldra said:


> They are young
> 
> Resilient
> 
> ...


Sounds like 4 'Kicks up the arse are required' .If they are old enough to backpack they are old enought to help grandmother.

When I was 18 my Grandmother, who brought me up, was ill in bed and I delayed University to look after her - that is when I learned to cook.

If you do not want to deliver the kicks up the arse, there is a flight from Katowice to Manchester - when do you want me to come?

Sounds as if you are over compensating for your unfortunate childhood, but why should you suffer at both ends of your life?

Geoff


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

If I was ill Geoff

This kid would care for me second to none

But I'm not

So I care for her

For her cousin who also lives here 

And if I need to moan

I moan on here 

It's not like they are inhibiting a life of high jinks >:frown2:

However, get on that flight 

As soon as possible

I'm waiting:kiss:

Sandra:grin2:


----------

